# Die Datenbank wurde vom Benutzer 'Admin' in einen Status versetzt...



## tecla (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich google nun schon seit Tagen und finde keine Lösung.

Ich habe eine Access-Anwendung, die mit Word zusammenspielt. Wird die Access-Anwendung gestartet, kann man von da aus Word-Dateien erstellen und aufrufen. Im Word werden dann Daten zurück in die Access-Datenbak gespielt. Die Datenbank ist aufgeteilt, dh. dass in der Anwendung selber nur verknüpfte Tabellen drin sind und die Daten selber in einer anderen mdb-Datei liegen. So können auch mehrere Benutzer mit der Anwendung arbeiten.

Neu ist, dass ich nun eine Schnittstelle zu einem weiteren Programm erstellt habe. Die Schnittstelle ist in .net geschrieben. Diese ruft nun zuerst die Access-Anwendung auf, erwartet nun noch eine Benutzer-Eingabe und öffnet dann Word und füllt da Daten aus der anderen Anwendung ein. Z.T benutzt sie da schon Word-Makros und zum Speichern in die Access-Datenbank werden dann die ursprünglichen Word-Befehle verwendet, die ja schon da sind.
Dies funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Nun habe ich aber in der Start-Prozedur der Access-Anwendung neu Manipulationen an den CommandBars vom Access vorgenommen. Da werden, je nach Einstellungen in einer ini-Datei, Menüs ein- oder ausgeblendet, bzw. neu erstellt.

Auch das klappt soweit einwandfrei, solange ich nur mit Access und Word arbeite. Rufe ich nun aber die Access-Anwendung durch die .Net-Schnittstelle auf, kann im Word nicht mehr auf die Datenbank zugegriffen werden.

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung: Die Datenbank wurde vom Benutzer 'Admin'  auf Computer myComputer in einen Status versetzt in dem sie nicht geöffnet oder gesperrt werden kann.

Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass es auf dem Computer keinen Benutzer 'Admin' gibt.

Seltsamerweise kann das Word dann im Anschluss auch nicht mehr auf die DB zugreifen, wenn es nicht mehr von der .Net-Schnittstelle aufgerufen wird, sondern wieder ganz normal aus dem Access heraus.

Ebenfalls muss noch bemerkt werden, dass wenn ich zwischen dem Start der Access-Anwendung durch die .Net-Schnittstelle und der Benutzereingabe ein bisschen im Access rumklicke, die Fehlermeldung dann manchmal nicht kommt.

Das Access scheint vielleicht irgendwie bei der Manipualtion der CommandBars hängen zu bleiben und sperrt sich dann selber.

Falls mir irgendwer mit irgenwelchen Tipps weiterhelfen kann, wäre ich unendlich dankbar!!

Schöne Grüsse, Tecla


----------



## Zvoni (19. Oktober 2012)

Klingt für mich nach nem Lock durch das .NET-Programm. Mag mich aber irren.
Der User "Admin" ist der Standard-User im Access. Wenn keine User-Infor an Access übermittelt werden, gilt automatisch der Admin.


----------



## tecla (19. Oktober 2012)

Schon mal vielen Dank fürs Durchlesen und Mitdenken!

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die .net-Anwendung das Access blockiert.
Erstens tritt das Problem nur auf, wenn ich in der Start-Prozedur vom Access an den CommanBar rummanipuliere und sonst nicht. Wenns die .Net-Anwendung wäre, würde das Problem ja immer auftreten.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich aber mal im .Net wirklich darauf geachtet, dass die Ressource sofort wieder freigegeben wird. Das hat keinen Effekt.


----------

